# Enema kit?



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

My sigmoid is lazy and enema seems to be a helper.Even if in the past enema seems to contribute to my sigmoid problems,i think i may need them every others weeks.Do you have a special kit or the 10$ kit from your local pharmacy just like me?


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

I just have the $12 kit that you can buy at the pharmacy with the red bag and the white tubing that can be attached. This is what I bought:http://www.walgreens.com/store/product.jsp...mp;id=prod17207


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hey Sean--that looks exactly like the one i use--got mine at cvs. works just fine.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Wouldn't be nice to have a water heater set at the rigth temp


----------

